# ISPConfig ohne ClamAV usw. Installieren



## SyntaX (13. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

gibt es die möglichkeit ISPConfig ohne ClamAV, Amavis und Spamassassin zu installieren? oder bzw. wenigstens ohne ClamAV?

Bevor diskussionen beginnen die mr nicht helfen: Ich brauche ClamAV nicht und es frisst mir meinen kleinen vServer zu viel leistung weg.

Ich danke schon einmal im vorraus :>


----------



## Till (13. Juli 2010)

Ja, das geht. Du lässt einafch die Pakete bei der installation weg und kommentierst dann nach der Installation von ISPConfig die Zeile "content_filter ...." in der postfix main.cf aus und startest postfix neu.


----------



## SyntaX (13. Juli 2010)

Das geht eben nicht  soweit war ich schon. Es kommen dann keine Mails mehr an usw.

Ich setz den vServer nacher nochmal so auf. Die entsprechenden Fehlercodes kann ich ja dann schicken.

Edit: Geht nicht. Ist ein Programmierfehler davon geh ich  mal aus. Ein kollege hat das glaube ich auch schon im Bugtracker geposted.


----------



## Till (14. Juli 2010)

Das ist kein Bug. Amavisd ist integraler Bestandteil des ISPConfig Mailserver setups, du kannst es nicht auskommentieren. Hab mich da bei meiner Aussage in 2 geirrt, Du kannst es nicht auskommentieren.


----------



## Till (14. Juli 2010)

So, hier nun die Lösung für Dein Konfigurationsproblem.

Kommentier die Zeile:

receive_override_options = no_address_mappings

aus und starte postfix neu. Diese Zeile ist notwendig damit die Emails beim Durchlaufen von amavisd nach den für die Empfängeradresse hinterlegten Regeln gescannt wird. Wenn Du jetzt amavisd aus der Konfiguration entfernst, schaltest Du damit dann auch das Adress Rewriting ab, da die Email ja nicht wieder nach dem Scan in die Postfix queue zum rewriting eingestellt wird.


----------



## SyntaX (14. Juli 2010)

Danke Till  und Sorry, für die umstände, hatten wirklich gedacht es wäre ein Bug gewesen.

Aber egal jetzt  Danke noch einmal.


----------

